# Space marine



## OmahaRenegade (Sep 10, 2011)

Just purchased Space Marine a few days ago and have been playing thoroughly.

IT IS A BLAST! You start the game landing on an Ork craft and killing the crew, then turning the guns on the ship itself, where your character, Captain Titus, rises victorious after the ship crashes and explodes.

The game continues on as you cleave through the Ork hordes. Eventually you link up with several of your men, and even some Imperial Guardsmen.

As you go you discover that Chaos is involved and you are forced to fight Blood Letters, Heretics, and Traitor Marines.

I won't spoil the ending for you, but the game is a definite must-have. I haven't played online, but I'm told the experience is a blast 

Anyone have this game yet? Post your thoughts!


----------



## Rodders (Sep 10, 2011)

I've seen this advertised on the TV. What sort of game is it?


----------



## CyBeR (Sep 10, 2011)

A third person shooter that feels a bit too hacky slashy for me.


----------



## Freelancer (Sep 11, 2011)

I just finished it within app. nine hours or less. The almost ten years old Freedom Fighters had more innovation and freedom than this cheap consol, kindergarten tunnel shooter. The story is nothing comparing to DoW, DoW2 and Chaos Rising. But even Retribution had better story, which had almost none. Space Marine is very repetative and it has around 10 types of enemies. The boss fights are not a challenge and many autosaves are usually at the worst place too. If you count for memorable places, such as the Judgment of Carrion or Aurelia in Chaos Rising, don't count on it. This game plays on one boring planet. The graphics is very dry and empty. There is only one slight change in the environment... which lasts only for five minutes or less (Geez. I was happy when I've seen the snowy landscape after the hours of barren landscape. Then after five minutes, back to the barren landscape for the rest of the game.). The intro and outro is a joke, nothing comparing to the cutscenes of DoW, DoW2 or CR. And the music... well, I can't remember a single tunes from it. So there is not so much positive or memorable elements in the game. So rent this game or better, forget it. If you want a good shooter, try Bulletstorm instead (Regardless it's a tunnel shooter too. And its an FPS instead of TPS.). At least that doesn't feel cheap and that one had a story, good characters and few memorable moments. That one is a colorful game with great diversity, comparing to this dry, barren and uninspired game.

With a good heart I would give *35 out of 100* for it, because it had no glitches and ran smoothly, however the control also sucks at few places as you must stand exactly to exact points to pick up the ammo (Standing to close to it is not good, standing too far to the crates is not good either.). Relic Entertainment should stay with real time strategies. I love when someone is trying to make experiments. And this game is remembering me for Westwood's FPS experiment, C&C Renegade. However even Renegade had much more diversity than this game and at least it had some sort of charm, what this game unfortunately doesn't have.


----------



## Rob Sanders (Nov 7, 2011)

I haven't played it yet, but I do have some experience with the background *ahem*. Will probably get it for Christmas. Here's hoping. It's for the XBox 360 isn't it?



________________________________________________________________ 
Rob Sanders Speculative Fiction


----------



## devilsgrin (Nov 10, 2011)

yep its on 360 (as well as pc ps3 and wii (?))


----------



## Galacticdefender (Jan 6, 2012)

I just got it too, on STEAM. Haven't finished the campaign yet, but I think it does the Warhmmer 40,000 universe justice pretty well. Though I wish you were some other chapter than Ultramarines...


----------



## devilsgrin (Jan 6, 2012)

nothing more bland than Smurf Marines...


----------



## Galacticdefender (Jan 8, 2012)

Wish you could play as Angry Marines.


----------



## Reivax26 (Dec 9, 2012)

I really enjoyed the game. It would be great if it had DLC that would let you play as a chapter other than the Ultramarines. Maybe one for each of the other big name groups. Space Wolves, Blood Angels, Dark Angels, Black Templars and of course Grey Knights because you know the people that play them in the actual game would whine and complain if they didn't have a DLC too.


----------

